# Bassin d Arcachon Hilfe!



## Gohann (2. Januar 2019)

Hallo liebe Boardies, seit gestern ist es klar, ich fahre mit Frau, Schwägerin und Schwager im September 2019 leider nur für eine Woche ans Bassin d Arcachon in Urlaub. Natürlich würde ich gerne ein wenig angeln. Der Ferienort heisst Taussat. Das Ferienhaus liegt laut Beschreibung 5 Minuten Fußweg vom Meer entfernt. Ausserdem verfügt es über Fahrräder. Im Ort soll es auch einen kleinen Hafen geben. Meine Fragen: War schonmal jemand dort? Gibt es vielleicht im Hafen ein Charterboot welches Angeltouren anbietet? Welche Fischarten lassen sich mit Spinnrute oder Posen- oder Grundmontage von Land oder Mole fangen? Ich möchte gerne ein paar Fische für den Grill fangen, trotzdem für eine Woche nicht mit einer Riesenausrüstung anreisen. Über Tipps und Tricks würde ich mich sehr freuen. Ich weiss auch, das es zum Bassin d Arcachon hier mal ein Thema gab. Habe die Suchfunktion genutzt, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.

Gruß Gohann


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo Gohann,

vom Fischen im Bassin habe ich leider keine Ahnung. An Deiner Stelle würde ich YouTube bemühen und auch französische Schlagwörter wie peche, dorade, sole, bar, etc. eingeben. Mit etwas Schulfranzösisch kann man sich einen gewissen Überblick verschaffen. An Deiner Stelle würde ich an den offenen Atlantik fahren und dort fischen. Entweder stationär mit der Brandungsrute oder mit der Spinne auf Wolfsbarsch und Petermännchen. Zwei Hinweise. Mach Dich bitte unbedingt schlau, wie ein Petermännchen aussieht und wie man mit ihm umgeht. Gibt hier im AB genügend Tröts. Und zum Fischen mit der Brandungsrute am Atlantik sind hier auch diverse Tröts vorhanden. Wenn Du dann noch Fragen hast. Immer her damit............
Viele Grüße
Steinbuttschreck


----------



## ChrissyI (4. Januar 2019)

Hallo, am Bassin habe ich noch nicht gefischt. Etwas weiter südlich an der Dune du Pyla (hier insbesondere die Mole unterhalb des Hotels La corniche) oder am Strand la petite nice  bei den alten Bunkern kann man prima Barsche, Makrelen und Hornhechte mit kleinen Blinkern oder Wobblern fangen. Mit der Brandungsrute war ich nicht erfolgreich. Köder sind schwer zu kriegen, Wattwürmer gibt es gar nicht, nur so eine Art Ringelwurm, zB bei Decathlon in La teste oder im Angelladen am Hafen in Arcachon. Beste Zeit war immer um Hochwasser herum. Badegäste am Strand scheinen die Fische nicht zu verschrecken, hab mich immer nur ein paar Meter von denen (und der Strandwacht) weggestellt und eigentlich immer gefangen. Viel Glück


----------



## Gohann (5. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Antworten. Wie schon geschrieben werde ich keine riesige Ausrüstung mitschleppen. Nur ne kräftige Grundrute ne Telerute zum Posenangeln und ne Spinnrute. Für ein paar Makrelen für den Grill wird das reichen. Trotzdem bin ich für alle weiteren Infos dankbar!

Gruß Gohann


----------



## Nacktangler (22. Januar 2019)

Ich war vor... 2 Jahren glaube ich? in Arcachon. War ein sehr spontaner Ausflug und ich hatte nur sehr wenig an Angelkram dabei. Direkt am Badestrand ist das Angeln tagsüber nicht so prall, wahrscheinlich auch nicht überall erlaubt. Abends sammeln sich dann viele sehr nette Franzosen zum gesellschaftlichen Von-der-Mole-angeln auf den Stegen, an denen tagsüber die Touridampfer für Rundfahrten im Bassin anlegen. Der Grund ist zu 100% Sand, die Strömung zum Gezeitenwechsel (der angeblich die fängigste Zeit sein soll) teils erheblich. Daher kommt schweres Blei mit einfachster Grundmontage zum einsatz. An Fischen gesehen habe ich Dorade, Conger und Wolfsbarsch.
Auch Tintenfisch aller Variation lässt sich auf dem Sandboden super fangen - Köder gibt es vor Ort zu kaufen.
Ich empfehle also eine Grundrute, 25-35iger Vorfach mit Haken Gr. 2-6 und Blei zwischen 40 und 120g. Abends auf den Steg und das machen, was alle machen.
Spinnfischen habe ich unter den mitleidig bis interessierten Blicken der Franzosen tapfer versucht - ohne Erfolg.

Oh und Bier löst die Zunge und bringt neue Freunde. Oder beschwichtigt auch mal einen aufgebrachten Franzosen, falls man seine Schnur gefangen hat.


----------



## Blokker (25. Januar 2019)

Hallo Gohann,  ich war mal von Cap Ferret mit einem kleinen Charterboot draussen (oder besser: am Eingang des Bassins), so ca. 10 meter lang, 8 Leute.  Jeder hat Ausrüstung gestellt bekommen und dann mit Paternoster geangelt.  Waren aber ausschliesslich kleine Fische und so eine Tour kann ich nicht empfehlen


----------

